# Pipemare (the easy bit) - July 08



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 20, 2008)

A solo jaunt across the Pennines led me to this marvel of underground wonder, an easy entrance and plenty of room to stretch your legs. A fine way to spend a Friday evening after work. Found and explored fully by LittleMike (+ DDT and Dempsey) late last year I wasn't disappointed by the marvellous large tunnel that lay before me. I only did the nicely chilled out upstream section, Pipemare proper didn't look too inviting for the solo Mendo.

I'm not one for wittering on (well, I am, but I can't be bothered) so here's the pics, was fun!!













































Thanks to LittleMike for the extra info too.

Mendo


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 20, 2008)

Another great drain! Theres been loads recemtly. I like that kinda reinforced steel tube stuff. Is there a correct term for that kind of pipe?


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunno, I just call it bolted pre-cast concrete. It's seems quite common for modern tunnel-bored stuff.

Nice pics btw. Need to get back here, I absolutely love that upstream section, especially the first brick/stone bit. Some very nice construction.


----------



## marc (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice explore, with as always really nice photos! Thanks Mendo!

Cheers, Pipopo.


----------



## Alley (Jul 21, 2008)

This is lovely:


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 21, 2008)

Aw, man what a great way to spend your evening, looks groovy.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 21, 2008)

Great stuff.  I love the last photo - it has everything!


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 21, 2008)

btw for anybody thinking of going down this one be especially careful. The high water mark when me ddt and dempsey went was on the surrounding landscape about 2ft above the top of the infall. Rather terrifying when you consider it's a 12ft tunnel!
The catchment area is also very large and extremely steep so it reacts very quickly to rain compared to other culverts.


----------



## King Al (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics TnM, the first shot looks cool looks like your about to escape


----------



## phill.d (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yes nice one. There's a good mix of sections in there. The entrance and last pic look good with all the greenery. What was the water level like, bearing in mind with had a bit of a monsoon summer. 
Nice report


----------

